# Need Help -- Value Of 1955 Bridgeport



## Bob V (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I have a friend who is a mechanic-- works on farm equipment/diesels/hydraulic motors/electrical etc.
He repaired a hydraulic motor in a Kabota machine, and can't get paid.  The owner has the repaired machine, and claims he can't pay him cash but has offered him a 1955 Bridgeport Mill in exchange for the 3K he is owed.  I offered to help him look at the Bridgeport since I know a little about mills (very little, really, but I did buy an old Van Norman 18 months ago and have been tinkering/hobby milling.)
I looked at the Bridgeport with him and it has a 1/2 HP motor, serial # M18622, and the six spindle speeds are set by changing belts on pulleys. It has a 36 inch bed, and the head swivels 180 degrees, so it is possible to mount a second spindle on the back side of the machine and rotate the head of the machine around to use a second spindle.  The x translation does not work. It comes with no tooling, but does have a heavy Bridgeport vise.
I looked at the collets and they are very small (in diameter)--maybe 3/4 inch at the widest.  I had thought Bridgeports had R8 tapers-- but maybe I'm wrong about this.  These small diameter collets worry me a bit-- I wonder if they might spin under load.  About 6 of these small collets come with the machine.

Can you guys give me a ball park figure as to what my friend might be able to sell this machine for?
--If  you need more information I will try to add it-- if that would help.
Thanks in advance for the help.
Bob


----------



## Jason Annen (Oct 2, 2016)

No where near $3000.  1/2 horse motor seems way to small.  If it's not an R8 taper, I wouldn't give more than $500.

BTW, there was a slotter attachment available that you could mount on the opposite end of the spindle.

Jason


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 2, 2016)

That mill is worth nowhere near $3K.  I think your friend is going to have to pursue a different avenue to get paid.


----------



## Bob V (Oct 2, 2016)

Jim and Jason,
Thanks very much  for the replies-- I'll pass this along.
Best regards,
Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 2, 2016)

What is the motor voltage?? In 55 or 56 Bridgeport made a mill for home use. It was 110 volt 1/2 HP. Collets are B&S9. Not worth more than 2000 in pristine condition. It was not a world beater as far as mills go. We had one at work and it was avoided like the plague.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bob V (Oct 2, 2016)

The motor is single phase and apparently runs on 110 or 220v-- sounds like the mill we're looking at  was the "home use" mill you're talking about--
Thanks, Billy G


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 2, 2016)

That IS the Home Shop Mill. The 36 inch table is the clue. They are rare. Once in a blue moon one shows up om ebay.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chips&more (Oct 2, 2016)

I think you are looking at a M head Bridgeport with a round ram and short table (very typical mill from that time period). IHMO only worth scrap metal. Luckily, I’m on the west coast. Can find late model BP’s for 3K all day long.


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 2, 2016)

Bob---what I would tell your friend is to accept the M head mill for $700 off the $3000 bill and give the owner the chance to buy it back for the same amount after he pays the $2300 remainder----it is probably worth $700 and at least he will have it if the owner doesn't pay for the work at all----it pays to have customers put money down if they want a job done- and hold the tractor till paid
----Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 3, 2016)

Chips is probably more correct than I, saying you may be looking at an "M" Head, round ram. $700  would be a fair price. Dave has a good method to buy. Either way is OK.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Oct 22, 2016)

Jason Annen said:


> No where near $3000.  1/2 horse motor seems way to small.  If it's not an R8 taper, I wouldn't give more than $500.
> 
> BTW, there was a slotter attachment available that you could mount on the opposite end of the spindle.
> 
> Jason


I picked up a round ram bridgeport like that with a J head with R8 collet 1hp for $500  with that M head it is only worth $500 or less max.


----------

